# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Hamdullah Aykutlu photos

## leukemia

he is considered as the one of the most ripped bodybuilder in the world. 
here is his contest history. l bet you will say he is not very ripped but that picture is bad one, unfortunatelly l have just one.

Hamdullah Aykutlu

1991
European Amateur Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 1st 

1992
World Amateur Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 1st 

1993
Grand Prix France (2) - IFBB, 6th 
Grand Prix Germany (2) - IFBB, 6th 
Grand Prix Spain - IFBB, 5th 
Olympia - IFBB, 17th 

1994
Grand Prix France (2) - IFBB, 11th 
Grand Prix Italy - IFBB, 10th 
Grand Prix Spain - IFBB, 8th 

1996
Canada Pro Cup - IFBB, 7th 
Florida Pro Invitational - IFBB, 8th 
Grand Prix Switzerland - IFBB, 10th 
Night of Champions - IFBB, 

1997
Canada Pro Cup - IFBB, 8th 
Night of Champions - IFBB, 11th 
World Amateur Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 2nd 

1998
World Amateur Championships - IFBB, Overall Winner 
World Amateur Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 1st 

1999
European Amateur Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 1st 

2000
World Amateur Championships - IFBB, HeavyWeight, 2nd

----------


## The French Curler

He looks very ripped, but that pic certainly doesn't show him being the "most ripped"

----------


## PWROF2

Leuk, Some of your old pics could give him a run for his money...
Mighty impressive comp stats though. Damn hard to consistently peak that many times a year and still grow.

----------


## Shredz

I would be totally happy looking like that

----------


## The French Curler

As would I, Shredz!

----------


## silverfox

looks ripped to me

----------


## MIKE_XXL

SHREDED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...this guy is amazing.......XXL

----------


## berry

i think we know what a brain looks like now,

----------


## ironman57

at least he can go to prison and prevent being raped!

----------


## The French Curler

"at least he can go to prison and prevent being raped!"

lol

----------

